# Hallo ich bins



## crazy70 (29 Nov. 2016)

Ich bin der Carsten komme aus Niedersachsen und wollte mal Hallo sagen


----------



## Max100 (29 Nov. 2016)

Dann mal hallo zurück!


----------



## BlueLynne (29 Nov. 2016)

Hallo and have fun


----------



## stuftuf (29 Nov. 2016)

Willkommen und mächtig viel Spaß hier


----------



## General (30 Nov. 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

